# net.ppp0 cannot find ppp0 under udev-200, but pon works well

## galaxy001

```

# /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

 * Bringing up interface ppp0

 *   ERROR: interface ppp0 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.ppp0 failed to start

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```

config_ppp0="ppp"

pppd_ppp0="persist

call myVPN

holdoff 10"

```

/etc/ppp/chap-secrets

```

# added by pptpsetup for myVPN

username myVPN "password" *

```

/etc/ppp/peers/myVPN

```

# written by pptpsetup

pty "pptp the.ip.address --nolaunchpppd"

lock

noauth

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

name username

remotename myVPN

ipparam myVPN

```

Also, ppp0 not in `/sys/class/net/`

However, `/etc/init.d/net.ppp0` failed while `pon myVPN` works well.

----------

## Maleita

```
macunaima ~ # ifconfig 

eno1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.100  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::ea40:f2ff:fee2:62f2  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether e8:40:f2:e2:62:f2  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2089  bytes 1511224 (1.4 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 1  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1958  bytes 323407 (315.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xfe200000-fe220000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Loopback Local)

        RX packets 106  bytes 8980 (8.7 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 106  bytes 8980 (8.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

macunaima ~ # 
```

The name of network interface was changed.......

----------

## galaxy001

I know it is changed for real cards.

But virtual ppp0 still be ppp0 after pppd run.

I am using VPN over ent, ppp0 will only show up after running `pon myVPN`

So, how can I make udev to make a virtual ppp0 without running /usr/sbin/pppd from pon ?

Or, how to make net.ppp0 start without /sys/class/net/ppp0 ?

```

# ls -l /sys/class/net/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Apr  9 11:16 enp1s0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.7/0000:01:00.0/net/enp1s0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Apr  9 11:16 enp8s4 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:06:03.0/0000:08:04.0/net/enp8s4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Apr  9 11:16 enp8s5 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:06:03.0/0000:08:05.0/net/enp8s5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Apr  9 11:16 lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Apr  9 11:18 ppp0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/ppp0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Apr  9 11:16 sit0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/sit0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Apr  9 11:16 tunl0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/tunl0

lfconfig shows:

ppp0: flags=4305<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,NOARP,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

```

----------

